# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  खेल के मैदान के बढिया प्रदर्शन

## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शोएब अख्तर को पाकिस्तान का सबसे विवादास्पद गेंदबाज माना जाता है। रावलपिंडी एक्सप्रेस के नाम से करियर में मशहूर रहे अख्तर का सबसे घातक हथियार था उनके सटीक यॉर्कर। अख्तर रफ्तार के मामले में अव्वल थे। 16 जून 1999 को वर्ल्डकप सेमीफाइनल में अख्तर ने अपनी रफ्तार और सटीक यॉर्कर के घातक कॉम्बिनेशन से न्यूजीलैंड के बल्लेबाजों की बैंड बजा दी थी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अंडर-19 क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप में बेस्ट बॉलिंग परफॉर्मेंस का इंडियन रिकॉर्ड इरफान पठान के नाम है। इरफान ने 2003 में हुए अंडर-19 वर्ल्ड कप में महज 16 रन दे कर 9 विकेट चटकाए थे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------

